# The "OTHER" side ~ we are looking



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

HGEsquire said:


> Pictured is GA E-Vangeline at 3 YRO ~ HG Esquire+ x ENF Mirror Image
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well I don't have any YET, but will next year/2015. Would E is be available for Spring collection for 2014?


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

She's stunning Denise!!


----------



## HGEsquire (Feb 21, 2010)

Thank you HorseLovinLady!!! And yes Dru he is available early Spring for your girl!!!

A very very special mare to us and one helluva producer as well. 
Opening our 'MARE CELEBRATION':
TY LILLIE BEY (Ty Trax x KH Tahlia) 

Has produced 3 foals sired by HG Esquire+. A double SHN Top Ten stallion (Hy Wynds), 2 Regional Champions (Hy Wynds & WCA E-Ternal Angell, Dressage at Lexington winner (Minuet in E), Hy Wynds an AWS National Year End Award recipient and the first Purebred Arabian ever for AWS to receive Supreme status. Owned by Donald & Anjanette Williby of Windy Creek Arabians in Henderson, NC 

Ty Lillie Bey Arabian










Denise Gainey


----------



## HGEsquire (Feb 21, 2010)

MARE CELEBRATION CONTINUES:
Pictured is Celebrity Affair (Crafty Friend x Colonial Dame -- Colonial Affair) -- Premium TB Mare Book I, Rated by the German Rheinland Pfalz-Saar International, recipient of USHJA HOTY Breeding Award and 4th in Sally Wheeler/USEF Hunter Nationals. 

Celebrity Affair is the dam of Hy Class Affair, a HG Esquire+ grandson who is sired by Multi National Winner Hy Wynds (whose dam is pictured above). Hy Class Affair is the 2013 East Coast SHIH Half-Arabian/Anglo Arabian Yearling Champion and 2013 Top 10 SHN SHIH Half-Arabian/Anglo Arabian Yearling Gelding.










Denise Gainey


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

HGEsquire said:


> Thank you HorseLovinLady!!! And yes Dru he is available early Spring for your girl!!!
> 
> Denise Gainey


I appreciate you working with me for 2014.. it's given Magic time to continue at competitive trail this year as I planned the previous year. After this winter, I think it's high time for an E baby.. LOL :wink:
She cycles well and shouldn't have any issues settling. As soon as the vet says she's got a good follicle-- we can plan for it early in the year.


----------

